# URGENT Horse transport France to UK costs, URGENT



## Ahrena (31 October 2007)

Hi,
does anyone know how much (about!) it costs for a horse to be transported from France to the UK?

Thanks, its very urgent


----------



## the watcher (31 October 2007)

If you put your query on  this website 

you will almost certainly get a couple of quotes this evening by email or phone


----------



## Luckylocalian (31 October 2007)

At a guess I would say about £500 as that is the rough cost to Spain - sorry can't be more help


----------



## Guinness (31 October 2007)

We just had a horse from work go to Spain, cost about £1000 including three stops, if thats any help?


----------



## Ahrena (31 October 2007)

Thanks..Oh drat, I don't know the exact address though.
All I know it's a French slaughter house department 46..Hopefully the person can get back to me soon unless anyone knows where that is?

Edit: Thank you guys, that's okay I think


----------



## Mollymillymoo (31 October 2007)

don't mean to be nosy although I know I am(!) but why do you need to know? and I have no idea, sorry!


----------



## JM07 (31 October 2007)

oh god, not that place again...

i'm thinking about opening a yard over there...easy money!!!!

plus i can then transport the animals myself as i have an Operators Licence!


----------



## Tia (31 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
 oh god, not that place again... 

[/ QUOTE ] 

LOL!!  Doubt you are the only person to think that.


----------



## Ahrena (31 October 2007)

On another forum someone posted for help regarding a 6 month old foal, the person herself can't afford the transportation costs right now and he's due to be slaughtered on Tuesday..Seeing his picture had me in floods of tears (I know hundreds of horses are slaughtered though, but I guess I feel involved with this 1 now) and he's only 6 months old, he hasn't had a life yet. 

I'm trying to raid my piggy bank, I have my savings which aren't put towards anything except for a horse at 1 stage and by the sounds of it, it will cover it, and I can afford the upkeep.


----------



## the watcher (31 October 2007)

Please think very carefully about what you are doing. No animal, no matter how cute or vulnerable, is worth putting yourself into financial straits. you know nothing about the health of this animal, the breeding, whether it is even well enough to grow into a viable horse - and you will simply be buying in to that trade and indirectly supporting it.


----------



## Tia (31 October 2007)

You know, you've gotta wonder why in the world this woman on the other forum would be wanting to buy a foal, ANY foal, if she can't afford the few hundred pounds for the shipping of this one.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





What a mockery and this is why I can't bear that "rescue site" (if it is the one I'm thinking of); they don't appear to give a damn about where these horses end up or whether the buyers can even afford them.


----------



## piebaldsparkle (31 October 2007)

Completely agree with above, if you want to rescue, there are plenty of horses in England needing a home.


----------



## Ahrena (31 October 2007)

Thanks guys, don't worry about posting anymore now I've found out exactly what this place is, and I don't fancy paying my money for them to just do it again. 

Thanks for all the advice anyway.

Edit though, don't blame the other lady who posted it in the first place, I've seen her posting before and I don't think she's one of their advertisors or how you want to put it, I think she just geniunely thought of it the way I did, more wanting him rescued herself if that makes sense. Again though, thanks for all your help, I 100% understand and agree now, I didn't realise it was that kind of place.


----------



## JM07 (31 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
On another forum someone posted for help regarding a 6 month old foal, the person herself can't afford the transportation costs right now and he's due to be slaughtered on Tuesday..Seeing his picture had me in floods of tears (I know hundreds of horses are slaughtered though, but I guess I feel involved with this 1 now) and he's only 6 months old, he hasn't had a life yet. 

I'm trying to raid my piggy bank, I have my savings which aren't put towards anything except for a horse at 1 stage and by the sounds of it, it will cover it, and I can afford the upkeep. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i took a horse to slaughter myself this morning...it's part of my job...i went into the Hall, made sure he was ok....Bang...job done...



there is NO problem with slaughtering horses as far as i can see, just the hideous way they are transported on hte Continent.


----------



## flohelf (31 October 2007)

46: That's in the "Lot", southwest of france. Not that far from where I live.
As for cost, it all depends if the horse travels alone or with others... We shipped one horse from France to England but van was used, not transporter. Another time I got my boy to travel to England with Dag Albert who was getting back to England after running the Europeans in Pau and he only charged me 300 euros bless him...


----------



## eventersrus (31 October 2007)

JM07 you are so right l took my horse to abbatoir held him as well he didnt have a clue about anything it was instantanious


----------



## Ahrena (31 October 2007)

I more got sucked in because of his age I suppose.

I'm glad from inside views it's painless and instantanious. 

Thanks again for everyone's help, and letting me know what place it is.


----------



## Tinypony (31 October 2007)

If you feel you could give a good home to a foal in need why not contact someone like Equine Market Watch and find one in the UK?  If you look on the main area on "the other forum" you can see photos of a couple that have found homes.


----------



## Hannah17 (1 November 2007)

Why the horses going to slaughter?


----------



## EMWSanctuaries (1 November 2007)

Not commenting on the thread BUT 'christmassparkle' wow what a signature 
	
	
		
		
	


	












emw
x


----------



## blueberry (2 November 2007)

Fair enough to offer advice, i totally agree but on the other hand i have to say that the site you talk of is not what you all think. 
I think people should tread with care regards to insinuations based on lack of knowledge.
Advertisers, i dont get that one.


----------

